

Even the CIA is struggling to deal with the volume of real-time social data - merinid
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/20/even-the-cia-is-struggling-to-deal-with-the-volume-of-real-time-social-data/

======
merinid
Complete video of Structure Data Conference talk today.

